# MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOR BROUGHT ME SOME GOODIES!



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

My next door neighbors live in Wisconsin most of the year.

They only come down to Florida 3 or 4 weeks a year.

They came for a week this time & they always bring us some Wisconsin cheese.

I usually just eat it all in a couple of weeks, but this time I thought I would smoke it & save it for when they come down the next time.

Well I probably won't save it all, but I wanted them to try some of their cheese smoked.

Here's what they brought.













IMG_4283.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 31, 2016






Fired up the tube with an old bag of perfect blend.













IMG_4285.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 31, 2016






The Lang is drawing the smoke thru nicely.













IMG_4295.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 31, 2016






I let it smoke about 3 1/2 hours, until it got a nice color.













IMG_4299.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 31, 2016






Into the vac bags & into the fridge for a rest.













IMG_4301.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 31, 2016






I have a nice cheese stash for now, should last me until next winter.













IMG_4303.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 31, 2016






Judy & I wish everyone a very Happy & Healthy New year!

Al


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice deal you got there Al.  As a Wisconsin boy, I'm spoiled when it comes to cheese. Also, not a big fan of smoked cheese, but those sure look like they turned out fantastic. I'm sure you Neighbors will love it when they come back.

Mark


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 31, 2016)

I wish I had some Wisconsin neighbors! Cheese looks tasty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy new year to your Al, may your 2017 be great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> *I wish I had some Wisconsin neighbors! *Cheese looks tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me Too!!

Around here Cheese costs more than Prime Rib!!!

Looks Great, Al !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy New Year to Al, Judy, and all the rest of you SMF Dwellers!!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2016)

Nice doo on the cheese Al....  You're getting good at all sorts of stuff...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 31, 2016)

Now that's a gift that can be returned with appreciation!

Most everyone likes smoked cheese!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2016)

klutzyspuds said:


> Nice deal you got there Al. As a Wisconsin boy, I'm spoiled when it comes to cheese. Also, not a big fan of smoked cheese, but those sure look like they turned out fantastic. I'm sure you Neighbors will love it when they come back.
> 
> Mark





redheelerdog said:


> I wish I had some Wisconsin neighbors! Cheese looks tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> Me Too!!
> 
> Around here Cheese costs more than Prime Rib!!!
> 
> ...





DaveOmak said:


> Nice doo on the cheese Al....  You're getting good at all sorts of stuff...





CrankyBuzzard said:


> Now that's a gift that can be returned with appreciation!
> 
> Most everyone likes smoked cheese!


Thanks a lot fellas & Happy New you to you all!

Al


----------



## klutzyspuds (Dec 31, 2016)

It's comments like these that remind me how much I take access to good cheese for granted.  Two cheese factories within a short drive.  And the hand rolled butter.  Never buy the commercial stuff again when you get used to that.  Guess the wife keeps me spoiled.

Happy new year everyone.  May you all have a wonderful 2017.

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> It's comments like these that remind me how much I take access to good cheese for granted. Two cheese factories within a short drive. And the hand rolled butter. Never buy the commercial stuff again when you get used to that. Guess the wife keeps me spoiled.
> 
> Happy new year everyone. May you all have a wonderful 2017.
> 
> Mark


I think my neighbors went to a cheese factory, or cheese store to get my cheese.

Cause I asked them if this stuff is carried in the grocery store up there & they said no.

They bring me a bunch every time they come down.

I keep an eye on there house while they are gone, & this is how they thank me.

It has always been the best cheese that I have ever had.

Can't wait to see how they like it smoked!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks great there Al.


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 1, 2017)

Some good cheese right there! We live about 4 miles from mars cheese castle and have a large variety of cheese from all over Wisconsin. Union star is a small cheese factory in fremont,Wi. Premium cheese! Nice smoke on em!
Happy New Year to you and Judy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2017)

nepas said:


> Looks great there Al.





Smokin Jay said:


> Some good cheese right there! We live about 4 miles from mars cheese castle and have a large variety of cheese from all over Wisconsin. Union star is a small cheese factory in fremont,Wi. Premium cheese! Nice smoke on em!
> Happy New Year to you and Judy!


Thanks fellas!

Happy New Year to ya' all too!

Al


----------



## mkriet (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking good Al.  I'd be interested to see how the habanero turns out.  I smoked some ghost pepper cheese the other day.   Anticipation is killing me


----------



## elsid88 (Jan 2, 2017)

Might have to look up this cheese smoking thing, looks pretty good.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2017)

mkriet said:


> Looking good Al. I'd be interested to see how the habanero turns out. I smoked some ghost pepper cheese the other day. Anticipation is killing me


Thanks!

They always bring me habanaro cause they know we like spicy, and this habanero is pretty hot.

I can't wait to try it smoked either.

Al


elsid88 said:


> Might have to look up this cheese smoking thing, looks pretty good.


Yes it's very easy to do & really makes some good tasting cheese.

Al


----------

